# Purple Super Glow



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

My pigment has been hung up in US customs for almost a month. Looking at the packaging, I wonder why?? LOL Just happens to weigh 1 kilogram also. :doh: 

VERY cool looking stuff though! Can't wait to get some baits painted tonight. This stuff is supposed to glow bright for 10 solid hours. Comparable to what others sell as 22-24 hour super glow. Will post lure pics tomorrow.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Lookin forward too it man!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Did that come from that Japanese Power plant?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a few with the base coat on the turner. Nowhere near as bright as the green glow, but still pretty cool.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

The subdued purple glow might be the ticket under some conditions, kind of like neon colors vs natural colors. They look pretty friggin cool to me.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I agree jerkin. Just may be enough to make a difference. Very cool DT. What country did it come from? Pakistan? lol


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks. I think I can brighten it up a bit with more pigment in the clear. Want to see what it looks like over a flo purple and purple pearl bases also. And UV pigment mixed in since it is in the violet end of the spectrum. 

China actually. Funny. the corner of the vaccuum pak was cut and then taped back shut. Was 20 grams short also. Guess it takes 20 grams and 1 month to test to see if something is cocaine or some terror item. Oh well, glad they're checking !!!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Jim those look awesome. I'll give you a call later today!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

OK, here's the finished product.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me....I like the contraption you have to turn your plugs while they dry....gonna have to try that out ! Thanks!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That shad rap is a sweet looking bait!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting finding. Light source has an effect on charging time depending on the glow color. jerkin brought it up to me that he researched different light sources before and people noted the differences. I experimented with the green glow and didn't notice much of a difference. I think jerkins results were the same with the green, even though he read LED was better for glows. Well, it is with purple glow for sure. The purple takes longer to charge regardless of source, but LED lights definitely stand out with both time to charge and duration. It's almost impossible to fully charge purple on typical flourescent shop lights. Incandescent charges it fairly well. LED though, charges it very quickly and it lasts longer than the other two sources. I'm getting 6 hours of a bright visible glow with the purple with LED, 4 with incandescent, 2 with flourescent (dull too). 

Green........... glows SUPER bright with any light source and lasts for 6-8 hours regardless.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe you'll find some coke head's nose glowing purple on the street...


----------

